
GitHub Actions now supports CI/CD, free for public repositories - res0nat0r
https://github.blog/2019-08-08-github-actions-now-supports-ci-cd/
======
subroutine
Live announcement on periscope:

[https://www.pscp.tv/w/cBxOKTFkdkVPVkRPZHlwalh8MXluS09SeUFNcU...](https://www.pscp.tv/w/cBxOKTFkdkVPVkRPZHlwalh8MXluS09SeUFNcUF4UvV9xjSuRLbyiDJtYQBdBMSgHRNL8hjs7okyMC4c4MZv?t=30m50s)

